# Tinboats Fantasy football 2012



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2012)

Starting to get that old familiar FF itch whos in!!!


----------



## bigwave (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmmm when is the draft and how will it be done....I would like to play.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in Denny :LOL2:


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 16, 2012)

Im in several Leagues on the NFL site . I could join 1 more.


----------



## floundahman (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll give it a go again. It was fun.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 17, 2012)

The draft will be the end of August/beginning of September and will be an auto draft on ESPN FF. This year we will be playing for this:




Which was graciously donated by Wasilvers, id also like to keep this as tinboaters only but if its gets close to draft date and its not filled ill have to open it to the public.


----------



## mallenmanson (Aug 18, 2012)

You had me at Fantasy Football (foozball is the devil!), but lost me at auto draft ;(


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in. I came too close to winning to let it go this year.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree wit Denny, lets keep it a tinboatian only.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2012)

10 Team league is up on ESPN Fantasy guys!! The auto draft order was picked when i created the league and will be on sat sep 1st. I also allowed draft pick trading for the more advanced. Also because of the ties last year I chose ties to be decided by bench points. All that are interested please PM me your email address and ill send an invite. Id like to keep it tinboats only but if not filled Ill open it to the public on Fri the 31 so we draft. The trophy will then go to the Highest ranked tinboat member.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2012)

Come on guys! Got 3 definites so far. Only 7 more spots left, get them while their hot!!!!!!!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Aug 20, 2012)

I've never done the fantasy football thing. I am willing, just don't have a clue as to what is involved. And with this one, I'm on my own here. Neither kid nor the wife is in to football.


----------



## bigwave (Aug 20, 2012)

I will do it....I play a league here and we have our own draft, is the espn one easy?


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 20, 2012)

bigwave said:


> I will do it....I play a league here and we have our own draft, is the espn one easy?



Easiest one ever


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2012)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> I've neverm done the fantasy football thing. I am willing, just don't have a clue as to what is involved. And with this one, I'm on my own here. Neither kid nor the wife is in to football.



Backwoods its easy and you should pick it up after a few weeks. If you need any help just pm me.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 20, 2012)

bigwave said:


> I will do it....I play a league here and we have our own draft, is the espn one easy?



Ive played em all and so far ESPN is the easiest to use. Pm me if you have any questions during the season


----------



## shinerman77 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2012)

Is ESPN the one we have been using all these times?

I am in!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 21, 2012)

Pm me email addresses guys!


----------



## bigwave (Aug 21, 2012)

Team Bigwave is born......can't wait for the season to begin. Good luck suckers........... :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 21, 2012)

Holy Cow!!!! The league is full already, if anyone else is interested PM me. I should be able to turn it into a 12 team league however I wont convert it unless multiples of 2 members want to join. (already signed up members will keep their draft positions if this should occur)


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 21, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Team Bigwave is born......can't wait for the season to begin. Good luck suckers........... :lol:



and the trash talking begins LOL

should I show him my 3 Tinboats FF championships now or after I smack him around a bit?


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2012)

your streak is over BA, I'm calling in the heavy hitters.

Sorry.


----------



## Bean Counter (Aug 22, 2012)

Not fired up about an auto draft, but I am in.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice! 9 teams signed, just waiting on Moo.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in!!!!!!!

Thanks for the trophy Wasilvers. It's going to look good on my office shelf..... :LOL2:


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 22, 2012)

Bean Counter said:


> Not fired up about an auto draft, but I am in.


This, why not have a live draft ? 
Do you want my mailing address now or at the end of the season ?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on guys we need 1 more!!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2012)

Jim said:


> your streak is over BA, I'm calling in the heavy hitters.
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope you guys don't get all little girl like when a new guy wins this. I've never done FF before, so this'll be fun.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone anyone? Need 1 more!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

[youtube]QjDhCmh8Eng[/youtube]


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought it was a Auto Draft ?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

Rippen Lips said:


> I thought it was a Auto Draft ?



It is but you can still set what position you draft in what round (the default is set to best available) and you can also update your player rankings


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 27, 2012)

Right on.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Last chance before I open it up to the public, need 1 more!!!


----------



## panFried (Aug 29, 2012)

BassAddict, I would like the fill the spot! Let me know and I'll PM my email


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

panFried said:


> BassAddict, I would like the fill the spot! Let me know and I'll PM my email



Spots yours! We draft sat morning


Edit: PM me your email and ill send you an invite


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 29, 2012)

When will we have the official draft order? I want to adjust my draft rankings, but don't know where to start.

BTW, in my work draft, there were 5 quarterbacks taken in the first 7 picks. Since I was pick 9 that made me VERY HAPPY! I got MJD, AP, Gore, and Mcgahee (we can only get 4 RB's), Schaub was still available by round 8/9 and I still got decent recievers. REALLY looking forward to spanking my colleagues teams this year.


----------



## panFried (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks BassAddict! Got the invite, will sign- up by lunch. Sorry at work


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> When will we have the official draft order? I want to adjust my draft rankings, but don't know where to start.
> 
> BTW, in my work draft, there were 5 quarterbacks taken in the first 7 picks. Since I was pick 9 that made me VERY HAPPY! I got MJD, AP, Gore, and Mcgahee (we can only get 4 RB's), Schaub was still available by round 8/9 and I still got decent recievers. REALLY looking forward to spanking my colleagues teams this year.



Draft order is already set, on the my team tab look just right of your teams icon there you will see settings to adjust your auto draft settings, player rankings as well as your draft order

Edit:


----------



## one100grand (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd love to join and Denny already agreed to let me as long as I can con some other sucker into joining...that said, anybody want to be the #14 so I can be the #13?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Come on #14!!!!!!!!! Im blown away by the participation this year but I see my chances on a 14:1 4-peat championship diminished from a certainty to better than average :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2012)

one100grand said:


> I'd love to join and Denny already agreed to let me as long as I can con some other sucker into joining...that said, anybody want to be the #14 so I can be the #13?




I will do it


I have no idea how this stuff even works so with that being said - what do I need to do?


----------



## one100grand (Aug 29, 2012)

All we'll need is the #'s from your checking account, including the routing number, your SSN, mother's maiden name, and a non-refundable deposit of $4


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

#-o Anyone interested EXCEPT Ahab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Well i guess a deal is a deal... Just added teams 13&14


----------



## panFried (Aug 29, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Well i guess a deal is a deal... Just added teams 13&14


well at least I won't be last pick now


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2012)

Team BetterThenBassAddict is ready to roll


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 29, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Team BetterThenBassAddict is ready to roll



Ohhhhh silly Ahab


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 29, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Team BetterThenBassAddict is ready to roll



Ummm, this is not a league for fairies!


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 30, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Team BetterThenBassAddict is ready to roll
> ...


Apparently it is.... :roll:


----------



## bigwave (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow......Capt. Ahab is in the house......this is gonna be very interesting......... :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Wow......Capt. Ahab is in the house......this is gonna be very interesting......... :lol:



10 bucks says he finishes 10th place or below


----------



## one100grand (Aug 30, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > Wow......Capt. Ahab is in the house......this is gonna be very interesting......... :lol:
> ...



I'd readily bet $10 vs some premium hand poured plastics...


----------



## one100grand (Aug 30, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Team BetterThenBassAddict is ready to roll
> ...



That's one of the high-style uniforms from THE Oregon Ducks - show some respect! (In the interest of full disclosure, I'm an alum and I'm not a huge fan of most of the uniforms)


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 30, 2012)

one100grand said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > bigwave said:
> ...



Can you wait till 2016 till delivery should you win the bet? 

And on a side note the league is filled AGAIN!!! draft set for 5Am sat morning


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 30, 2012)

one100grand said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



Now if they could make the fairy wings into real swords or look more like full duck wings, that would be ok, but not fairy wings... I'm waiting for the 'mr. sandman' song to play in the background.

:wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2012)

Good thing I checked the schedule, 4 teams had a bye week every week! #-o Reset the schedule and BOOM no bye weeks for ANYONE this season!!


----------



## bigwave (Sep 1, 2012)

Let the bodies hit the floor...........I got Drew Bries and the Ravens Defense.............now I have to study.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 1, 2012)

Will consider all serious offers for Mendenhall....


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 1, 2012)

Also, Tom Brady is on the trading block - but it has to be top tier for top tier.. I'm not trading him for a box of rocks :wink:


----------



## panFried (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, Im not the sharpest tool in the shed, but I do know Kickers are off limits in the 1st round :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 1, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Also, Tom Brady is on the trading block - but it has to be top tier for top tier.. I'm not trading him for a box of rocks :wink:



A box of rocks for Mendenhall, DEAL!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2012)

Its over!

(8) Team Toulip - Calvin Johnson WR


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 1, 2012)

Jim said:


> Its over!
> 
> (8) Team Toulip - Calvin Johnson WR



Someone didn't calculate the Madden curse into the equation LMAO


----------



## bigwave (Sep 1, 2012)

Michigan who? :WELCOME: to the SEC.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 3, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > Wow......Capt. Ahab is in the house......this is gonna be very interesting......... :lol:
> ...


Hey those places belong to me =D>


----------



## shamoo (Sep 3, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > Wow......Capt. Ahab is in the house......this is gonna be very interesting......... :lol:
> ...


Hey those places belong to me =D>


----------



## floundahman (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## one100grand (Sep 4, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Also, Tom Brady is on the trading block - but it has to be top tier for top tier.. I'm not trading him for a box of rocks :wink:



Sent you an offer


----------



## one100grand (Sep 4, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Can you wait till 2016 till delivery should you win the bet?



As long as I'm able to collect the maximum legal interest on them, yes I am.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 5, 2012)

one100grand said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Tom Brady is on the trading block - but it has to be top tier for top tier.. I'm not trading him for a box of rocks :wink:
> ...



Thanks, But I don't need another QB back in trade as I'm a firm believer in Russell Wilson  Any RB offers?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 5, 2012)

one100grand said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Can you wait till 2016 till delivery should you win the bet?
> ...



uhhhh Surrrrrreeeeeeeee 8-[ 


On a side note the season kicks off tonight!! So be sure to set your lineups for any GIANTS/COWBOY players you want to play or have sit out this week.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 5, 2012)

Was mad that rusty tin stole Ronnie Brown off the waiver wire from me..... Then i looked at his team :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...




Set what - huh?


Man I am clueless on this stuff


can i just give up now?


----------



## one100grand (Sep 5, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> > wasilvers said:
> ...



Sent you an amended offer - I'd like to get Royster off your bench as well.


----------



## one100grand (Sep 5, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Was mad that rusty tin stole Ronnie Brown off the waiver wire from me..... Then i looked at his team :LOL2:



Yeah...I figure if I acquire enough backup RB's, one of them has to be good, right? [-o<


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2012)

one100grand said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Was mad that rusty tin stole Ronnie Brown off the waiver wire from me..... Then i looked at his team :LOL2:
> ...



Yup, happens every year along with a few studs that dissapoint or get hurt early.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 6, 2012)

I need a good RB, last night hurt......now lets see how the rest of my team preforms.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Man I have a bunch of terds on my team


----------



## bigwave (Sep 7, 2012)

shamoo said:


> Man I have a bunch of terds on my team


Sometime your turds will surprise you.....at least your not the only one in the league with negative points...... #-o


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Sep 9, 2012)

Seems like all I have are turds at the moment!!! So much for beginners luck.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish I had a clue, but I'm feeling confident.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Capt......we got one heck of a game going on. Good luck tonight.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> I wish I had a clue, but I'm feeling confident.



Robert Meachem 23, points.... Im not worried. Bassaholics step it up in times of hardship!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, this is embarrassing....... Beginners luck i guess :-(


----------



## bigwave (Sep 11, 2012)

Well my game down to the wire.......Does anyone read the smack board....you guys are just too nice to each other. Ripinlips your next on my way to the superbowl.................... :mrgreen:


----------



## floundahman (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe next year. :roll:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 12, 2012)

> Maybe next year. :roll:



Work that wire, there's always up and comers as the stars Break down!


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2012)

With a commanding lead in first place, because that is how I role. I just checked my lineup, you guys are done. I think I'm going to cook up some of my "Victory" Wings for the 1PM Pats game.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 12, 2012)

Jim said:


> With a commanding lead in first place, because that is how I role. I just checked my lineup, you guys are done. I think I'm going to cook up some of my "Victory" Wings for the 1PM Pats game.



Now this is some good smack here........ =D>


----------



## one100grand (Sep 12, 2012)

I hate to admit it, but if you look at my roster (You Sank My Rusty Tin) I'm sure even Helen Keller could clearly see that I have a RB situation in shambles...I desperately need improvement in this spot and am fielding any offers.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim said:


> With a commanding lead in first place, because that is how I role. I just checked my lineup, you guys are done. I think I'm going to cook up some of my "Victory" Wings for the 1PM Pats game.



After this level of smack talk im talking to team Langdale about taking out a bounty on your head!!!! Talk smack means you get *SMACKED!!!*


----------



## panFried (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim said:


> With a commanding lead in first place, because that is how I role. I just checked my lineup, you guys are done. I think I'm going to cook up some of my "Victory" Wings for the 1PM Pats game.


UM last I checked you had 85 pts and a big loss last week so I'm not so sure you're in first place. I believe you are looking at this weeks projected points so you better save those victory wings for an actual victory under your belt Jim.


----------



## Rippen Lips (Sep 16, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Well my game down to the wire.......Does anyone read the smack board....you guys are just too nice to each other. Ripinlips your next on my way to the superbowl.................... :mrgreen:


Really ?


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2012)

Talk about falling apart............


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim said:


> Talk about falling apart............




Lol see all that talking smack jinxed both yourself and the pats lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2012)

Paypal me whatever you can afford and I will help you with your picks. I can promise you will not win, but you will not be dead last. Listen, some of us have it some of us don't. I never realized how gifted I am at fantasy football, being a first timer and all.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 19, 2012)

Man I cant wait till the rematch!


----------



## bigwave (Sep 19, 2012)

Rippen Lips said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > Well my game down to the wire.......Does anyone read the smack board....you guys are just too nice to each other. Ripinlips your next on my way to the superbowl.................... :mrgreen:
> ...


Good game, I blame the freshman refs for my lost....... :shock:


----------



## Rippen Lips (Sep 19, 2012)

So did every loosing team this week. :wink:


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yup, it must be the refs! Why else would I be dead last?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> Paypal me whatever you can afford and I will help you with your picks. I can promise you will not win, but you will not be dead last. Listen, some of us have it some of us don't. I never realized how gifted I am at fantasy football, being a first timer and all.





Are you huffing paint fumes?


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2012)

First loss coming to Team Double Haul. Sorry man. It is what it is!


----------



## bigwave (Sep 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> First loss coming to Team Double Haul. Sorry man. It is what it is!


I think someone is growing a little too much for their paities............. :lol:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 24, 2012)

Wholy cow, two weeks in a row my game is coming down to the wire......looks like you got a good chance suds......who is ready to start trading?


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Sep 24, 2012)

The Packer D better not fall apart on me tonight! I need my first win!!! I'd be willing to trade just about anybody on my team. I doubt anybody would want them though!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2012)

To Team Moo Moo and Team Tulip:

You have managed to get a pretty good record on some pretty weak numbers. The Bassaholics are not impressed...... I look forward to our meeting :twisted:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 25, 2012)

Two weeks in a row and a super close game, congratulations suds......now it time to turn my team around. I sure wish I would have had the touchdowns that were overturned this week.......Oh well.


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> To Team Moo Moo and Team Tulip:
> 
> You have managed to get a pretty good record on some pretty weak numbers. The Bassaholics are not impressed...... I look forward to our meeting :twisted:



Ahhhh young Jedi,
The only thing weak is your smack talk.

Paypal address is [email protected] and you too could join the winners circle.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2012)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > To Team Moo Moo and Team Tulip:
> ...



No smack talk here, I let the smackers do that. I let my streak do the talking!


----------



## one100grand (Sep 25, 2012)

I still need to trade for a RB...despite being 2-1, I am not happy with my team.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got one red-eye-shad to trade for a qb :LOL2:


----------



## Rippen Lips (Sep 25, 2012)

What is every ones team name ?


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2012)

Team Toulip!

:LOL2:

Just look at the leader board, that is where I am and will be....................


----------



## bigwave (Sep 25, 2012)

Team Bigwave....... =D>


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 25, 2012)

Wisconsin Backlashes, the name to fear!


----------



## one100grand (Sep 25, 2012)

Rippen Lips said:


> What is every ones team name ?



You Sank My Rusty Tin!

While I'm not clever, I thought it was clever since tin doesn't rust  And looking at my team, I thought it was appropriate


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 25, 2012)

Rippen Lips said:


> What is every ones team name ?



Virgina Bassaholics

Name doesn't change, only the state lol


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Sep 25, 2012)

Studs to Duds.

I really thought I had a team of studs, turns out most are duds!


----------



## panFried (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> Team Toulip!
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> Just look at the leader board, that is where I am and will be....................


My apologies Jim! I threw some smack talk your way but I was looking at the wrong team. I guess I should get my facts straight before throwing stones.  Thanks for asking everyone Big Wave.

BTW BigWave, youll be nothing more than a ripple after this weeks smack down.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel my lucky streak is over! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 26, 2012)

First bye week coming up guys, fantasy footballs great equalizer!!


----------



## bigwave (Sep 26, 2012)

panFried said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Team Toulip!
> ...


 :roflmao: something tells me their might just be a tidal wave this weekend, things are gonna change I can feel it...... opcorn:


----------



## one100grand (Sep 27, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> First bye week coming up guys, fantasy footballs great equalizer!!



:-k Is that some sort of trash talk since you're playing me this week?


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2012)

one100grand said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > First bye week coming up guys, fantasy footballs great equalizer!!
> ...



I read that as him saying there is no competition this week.











:mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 27, 2012)

one100grand said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > First bye week coming up guys, fantasy footballs great equalizer!!
> ...



Nope, just a PSA reminding managers to check their lineups, the Nfl bye weeks start this Sunday till about week 11. Nothing worst then getting a 0 cause a manager forgets to swap out bye week players.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder.....I still have not had a breakout week from any of my players......although they are mid ranked players one can hope that it will be "any given sunday" for team bigwave. Hey panfried I left you a message on the smack board.....I might just try my new skillet this weekend :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2012)

looks like my winning streak is over!


----------



## panFried (Oct 1, 2012)

Hit by a monsoon this weekend! Still trying to find half my team that did not show up. Thanks for the beat down Big Wave


----------



## bigwave (Oct 1, 2012)

Good game panfried, my guys did show up. Now for the hard by week pics......wow did the defense show up this weekend....who ever had san fran 31pts I think.


----------



## one100grand (Oct 3, 2012)

2-2...things can easily go sideways here in a hurry. I've already pretty much counted myself out, so I'd be really happy if I could just put together a slightly winning season.


----------



## Bean Counter (Oct 3, 2012)

My team is Double Haul. Looks like Half Baked is next on my road to the championship!


----------



## floundahman (Oct 4, 2012)

Team half-baked here. I realized after I named my team that not everyone knows that I bake bread for a living. ops 
Anyway, much like last year, mired in mediocrity, aiming for the middle.


----------



## one100grand (Oct 5, 2012)

floundahman said:


> Team half-baked here. I realized after I named my team that not everyone knows that I bake bread for a living. ops
> Anyway, much like last year, mired in mediocrity, aiming for the middle.



lol
I did not know that...I thought someone decided to announce their love of cabbage to the tinboats fantasy football league.


----------



## Bean Counter (Oct 5, 2012)

floundahman said:


> Team half-baked here. I realized after I named my team that not everyone knows that I bake bread for a living. ops
> Anyway, much like last year, mired in mediocrity, aiming for the middle.




Great team name for a baker.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 5, 2012)

floundahman said:


> Team half-baked here. I realized after I named my team that not everyone knows that I bake bread for a living. ops
> Anyway, much like last year, mired in mediocrity, aiming for the middle.



Glad ya cleared that up, I was between the other kind of "baker" or referring to your mediocre team! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2012)

:LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2012)

some funyuns and water, lots of water.................... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Great movie!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 8, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> Great game ripping lips!! Could of beat ya if id used Mendenhal but he was never an option so i cant be too hard on myself. Now if I lost cause I chose Pitta over Jackson id be kicking myself all week... :lol:


----------



## one100grand (Oct 8, 2012)

And my team doesn't fail to disapoint....lowest point total I can ever remember one of my teams getting. Peyton Manning got 23 points and the rest of the squad gave me 12.

12 points between 7 other players.

That's 1.7 points per player.

If my players continued at that pace it would be 28.9 points for the entire season from each of them.

How did this happen? I blame Ahab, but it's the convenient and politically easiest way to go.

If I lose less than 9 games this year, it will be a miracle and I will consider that a victory on its' own merit.


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2012)

This is rigged.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 9, 2012)

:shock: rigged what you doing with all that paypal money.......? Good game though. Anyone ready for some trading?


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 9, 2012)

bigwave said:


> :shock: rigged what you doing with all that paypal money.......? Good game though. Anyone ready for some trading?



Quality WR needed!


----------



## one100grand (Oct 9, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: rigged what you doing with all that paypal money.......? Good game though. Anyone ready for some trading?
> ...



Quality ANYTHING needed! I have a serviceable WR squad and am living on a prayer with Peyton


----------



## panFried (Oct 9, 2012)

Have WRs to sell but looking for the impossible... A starting RB


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 10, 2012)

In my work $$ league, I'm in the top 3 for total points scored and my team is 0-5. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Just changed my team name to Suicide Watch


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm ready for this week! Big changes.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 12, 2012)

panFried said:


> Have WRs to sell but looking for the impossible... A starting RB



Mendenhall is the bain of my existences...... Hes definitely on the trading table..


Edit: pending health, i just read he didn't see the 2nd half cause of an achilles problem


----------



## panFried (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I heard same thing about Mendenhall. Sux for both of us because I would have worked something out


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 14, 2012)

Being beat like a red headed step child... You can stop anytime you want Moo!!!


----------



## bigwave (Oct 15, 2012)

I will just come out and say it......You kicked my butt Langdale.......I played like a bunch of school girls this weekend.


----------



## floundahman (Oct 15, 2012)

4 and 2 :?: I think I have someone else's team. Can I retire now? :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Oct 18, 2012)

I finally won my first game :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2012)

bcritch said:


> I finally won my first game :LOL2:



And your second me thinks....... It don't look good for the Bassaholics. Basement here i come!


----------



## bigwave (Oct 22, 2012)

I stink....that is all.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 24, 2012)

bcritch said:


> I finally won my first game :LOL2:


Congrats Moto Moto =D>


----------



## one100grand (Oct 25, 2012)

Proud to*er* lead the league in lack of scoring! 

This is despite Chris Johnson having scored 31 of my 449 total in just 1 week. I would like to thank BackWoodsTrader for dropping him and giving me some false hope. We are approaching the midpoint of the season and I'm calling my shot of being the last team into the playoffs, or at least having a winning record!

I'm feeling very lucky that I'm 3-4 this far into the season and I'd like to thank my opponents for a lackluster performance against me so far. Keep it up guys, the only way I'll get to a winning record is if everyone collectively decides to have sub-par weeks against me! [-o<


----------



## panFried (Oct 28, 2012)

Bye week whooping! Thanks Rusty!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Oct 28, 2012)

one100grand said:


> Proud to*er* lead the league in lack of scoring!
> 
> This is despite Chris Johnson having scored 31 of my 449 total in just 1 week. I would like to thank BackWoodsTrader for dropping him and giving me some false hope. We are approaching the midpoint of the season and I'm calling my shot of being the last team into the playoffs, or at least having a winning record!
> 
> I'm feeling very lucky that I'm 3-4 this far into the season and I'd like to thank my opponents for a lackluster performance against me so far. Keep it up guys, the only way I'll get to a winning record is if everyone collectively decides to have sub-par weeks against me! [-o<



You're welcome!


----------



## floundahman (Oct 29, 2012)

My winning streak is over. It's back to reality :roll: Congrats "Studs to Duds". =D>


----------



## bigwave (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if Frank gore gets me 42 points tonight I win...........dont think so


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 4, 2012)

52 points from D Martin... awesome!!!!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Nov 4, 2012)

Moto's making it easy on me this week. Going 3 players short of a team! Thanks man, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 5, 2012)

Just need the Eagles to keep Colston under 22 points and Team Panfried becomes Team BassAddict Fried!! Seeing how much the Eagles have let me down over the years I'd say his chances are better than average...


----------



## panFried (Nov 6, 2012)

BRUTAL! Lost a starting RB. My season is deteriorating fast.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 6, 2012)

Whats better than winning your whole fantasy football weekend? All your teams winning PLUS winning 20 bucks from Ahab!!!!!


----------



## bigwave (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok half baked looks like we are going to have a good battle.


----------



## Jim (Nov 6, 2012)

This is crap!

No comment.


----------



## floundahman (Nov 8, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Ok half baked looks like we are going to have a good battle.





Yes sir, looks like a good one. I'd say may the best man win, but I don't want to lose 3 in a row.


----------



## one100grand (Nov 8, 2012)

Here comes the Vick Ballard Express...if you're not sure what that means, I'm not either #-o 

All I know is that he's a RB that until joining this 14 team league, I had never heard of before and now due to the super shallow talent pool here, I feel like he's Adrian Peterson.


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2012)

Time to turn this around!

Moo, I'm sorry. Here comes your third loss.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2012)

Jim said:


> This is crap!



X Infinity


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 12, 2012)

Its awfully hard to put together a campionship FF team when for the 3rd week in a row your kicker scores more points than your quarterback..........


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 12, 2012)

can I quit?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 12, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> can I quit?



Is that an admission that your team is certainly NOT better than BassAddict?


----------



## bigwave (Nov 12, 2012)

I still have a good QB if anyone wants to talk trade. My team was solid this weekend, still have a hard row to hoe to the end of the season. On a side note, How bout them Texan's, my favorite team is looking good this year.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 18, 2012)

Well guess ill say what every winning NFL team says when they have a losing season, Its a rebuilding year........................................... :roll:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> Time to turn this around!
> 
> Moo, I'm sorry. Here comes your third loss.


I hear ya Mr. Jim =P~ , however this wont hurt a bit, BAM!!!!!!! Nighty Night


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2012)

The thrill of victory.....by one point. :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave (Nov 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> The thrill of victory.....by one point. :LOL2:


I was watching your game.....man what a finish.......playoffs right around the corner. Go Texans........get to see them play twice in one week.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

The run to make playoffs begins Thanksgiving night!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 25, 2012)

Today is Bassaddicts last stand, a loss today equals the streak is over.....


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Today is Bassaddicts last stand, a loss today equals the streak is over.....




It's over, you should of kept me out of this.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Nov 25, 2012)

I was ready to give in just a few weeks into this. Not any more, I want that trophy!!!! Good thing I got some Packers on my team now.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 25, 2012)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> I was ready to give in just a few weeks into this. Not any more, I want that trophy!!!! Good thing I got some Packers on my team now.



I should of said something sooner, but after tonight the trophy might be destroyed maliciously and could need to be shipped in multiple shipments.......... once i find all the pieces!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Nov 25, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> BackWoodsTracker said:
> 
> 
> > I was ready to give in just a few weeks into this. Not any more, I want that trophy!!!! Good thing I got some Packers on my team now.
> ...




I have plenty of Duct Tape and Super Glue! Not so sure I'll move up in the ranks enough though. Not enough people above me dropping this week!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 26, 2012)

Worst FF year EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got kicked out of the playoffs in both of my leagues in the same week.......................


----------



## floundahman (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the playoffs. Just hope the 49ers stay with Kaepernik.


----------



## wasilvers (Nov 26, 2012)

Took down a first place team this week. Sorry "Team Double Haul" - but not really :twisted:


----------



## bigwave (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow I cant believe my team won.......Good game. How do the playoffs work in this league?


----------



## panFried (Nov 27, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Wow I cant believe my team won.......Good game. How do the playoffs work in this league?


Well if I read it right it's only the top 4 teams playing in 2 rounds (week 14 & 15). If so I'm already done for the year  ! Good luck to the play-off bound.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not sure how it works, but I believe I need you to lose this week with me winning so I can make it in. So, if you could kindly sit all your good producers this week, I'd be very happy!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 27, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Wow I cant believe my team won.......Good game. How do the playoffs work in this league?



After week 13 1st place plays 4th place and 2nd place plays 3rd place in your division to decide who goes to the bowl game. All other team fight for the battle of the basement!


----------



## panFried (Nov 27, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> After week 13 1st place plays 4th place and 2nd place plays 3rd place in your division to decide who goes to the bowl game. All other team fight for the battle of the basement!



Nice! So I still have a slim chance to make it into divisional playoffs.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2012)

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > After week 13 1st place plays 4th place and 2nd place plays 3rd place in your division to decide who goes to the bowl game. All other team fight for the battle of the basement!
> ...



You need to win this week's match up and both Team Langdale and Jims team need to lose! Ill try to help on the Team Jim losing, after all his smack talk nothing will make me happier than crushing his playoff dreams! Incidently if both me and Ahab wins im IN! Shhhhhhh dont tell Ahab tho or he will pull his whole lineup...


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Ill try to help on the Team Jim losing, after all his smack talk nothing will make me happier than crushing his playoff dreams!



Not a chance buster! [-X


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 28, 2012)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Ill try to help on the Team Jim losing, after all his smack talk nothing will make me happier than crushing his playoff dreams!
> ...



It will happen and you will cry!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like I was wrong with the playoff picture. Seams only the top 4 teams in the League will be in the playoffs, you can see the playoff picture here https://games.espn.go.com/ffl/h2hplayoffs?leagueId=779690 all other teams will play for the battle of the basement!!


----------



## panFried (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats what i thought i read, but i am usually wrong 90% of the time. I propose 6-8 teams in a 3 week playoff next year especially at 14 teams. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 2, 2012)

I had to change the last post. I made the top 4!!!! My quest for the trophy continues =D>


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry Denny.

On to the next one!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 4, 2012)

Time to take Moo Moo down for the second week in a row!


----------



## bigwave (Dec 5, 2012)

One point away from the playoffs.........oh well my rookie season is coming to an end.......now I will mop the basement floor.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like you got your 1 point back Bigwave. I missed the playoffs by 1 point!!!!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't get how I got knocked out of the playoffs. bigwave got a tie and it counts as a win? I may have to drop a line to the league about this, lol. So goes my dream of getting the trophy


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 7, 2012)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> I don't get how I got knocked out of the playoffs. bigwave got a tie and it counts as a win? I may have to drop a line to the league about this, lol. So goes my dream of getting the trophy



The player with the most bench points gets the win on a tie, if you're still tied at that point your points for (PF) will break the tie


----------



## bigwave (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow I just saw this......I cant believe it. =D>


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pulling for Bigwave now. He snuck in the back door and took my spot, I have to root for him now!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 9, 2012)

I still don't see how a tie can count as a win. I get that the points for would come in as a tie breaker like if we were both 8-5, but Bigwave shoud be 7-5-1. I'm getting screwed out of my chance at the trophy. This just doesn't make sence to me. I earned the playoff spot, I won my game outright.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2012)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> I still don't see how a tie can count as a win. I get that the points for would come in as a tie breaker like if we were both 8-5, but Bigwave shoud be 7-5-1. I'm getting screwed out of my chance at the trophy. This just doesn't make sence to me. I earned the playoff spot, I won my game outright.



Bench points is the first tie breaker, this is how bigwave won.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 10, 2012)

I am not complaining, I just hope I can beat Moo Moo......that in itself is like winning the superbowl.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought tie breakers came in to play when two teams are 8-5, not when teams tie in a week. Otherwise why is there spot for ties in the standings? Why does San Fransisco show a tie in their record? I showed this to a few guys at work and they agree. This is set up wierd. Tie breakers should only come in to play at the end of the season if teams are say 8-5. When one team is rightfully 7-5-1, that team should not beat out a team that is 8-5. I am a numbers guy, this doesn't compute!


----------



## panFried (Dec 10, 2012)

Backwoods, I see your point and all thou valid complaint, it is what it is. The rules were set-up at beginning and I'm sure we all over look a lot of things due to time constraints, like only 4 teams in a 14 team league making the playoffs. I chalk em up as lesson learned and we can vote on a change for next season. Hey look at it this way... You didn't lose any money!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2012)

Backwoods I explained it in the beginning that tie games where settled by bench points. We had ties last year and it all but knocked teams out of the playoffs unless they had a stellar record. As for the overall standings i think bigwave had a better divisional record thats why he got in (not sure on that ill check when i get back to my laptop) All in all though it's like panFried said "it is what it is" our league is all about bragging rights/trash talk and less about trophies or prizes.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 10, 2012)

I know I should just stop typing, this makes it look like I'm a little cry baby. I know it is what it is this year. I also feel that situations like this should be adressed now so it can be fixed in the future. When it was stated that ties were settled by the bench points, I never thought it meant tie games, just tied records to determine who makes the playoffs. I know my divisional record was pretty bad, but in any number crunchers way to look at this, I am getting screwed out of my chance for trophy/bragging/trash talk rights on this. Please understand that I am not a cry baby, I just really think that this is a bad way to run the league. A team with a tie in the season that should be 7-5-1 should not beat out a team that went 8-5-0. It just doesn't add up to this accountant/machinist!


----------



## floundahman (Dec 10, 2012)

I've had my fill of crow. I can't say I'm a big fan, so I don't do much trash talking 'til the fat lady has sung. It does look like I'll make it to the second round of the playoffs. Being a Patriots fan, I'm not looking ahead, I'm just focusing on this week's opponent. They're a tough team and I'll have to execute in every aspect of the game, and not make any mistakes...blah blah blah.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 11, 2012)

Good job Bigwave! I hope you take it all. I should be playing for it, but I guess it is what it is, lol. I wonder why San Fran and St. Loius show a tie in their records still?


----------



## bigwave (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you, on a wing and a prayer now....you know I actually tried to trade for Foster a while back....good move to keep him half-baked......you have a solid team. I still cant believe that I am in the Super Bowl. [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Thank you, on a wing and a prayer now....you know I actually tried to trade for Foster a while back....good move to keep him half-baked......you have a solid team. I still cant believe that I am in the Super Bowl. [-o< [-o< [-o<



[-X [-X not so fast! You have moo again in week 15, your cumulative scores from week 14+week 15 determines who goes to the super bowl. The fantasy football Super bowl is in the same format with weeks 16+week 17


----------



## bigwave (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmmmm.......this is the first time I have played online league......very different.....I always played in leagues that once you won you playoff game you moved on via single elimination.......why do we play again, that sounds very strange to me....I thought it would be me and half-baked for the overall winner.....


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 11, 2012)

I give up on trying to figure out how this league is run, just roll with it Bigwave! I have never seen or heard of a league that used tie breakers during the regular season either. It sure is set up wierd here. I've checked 7 different fantasy leagues and didn't find one that treats ties like this league does.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hmmmm.......this is the first time I have played online league......very different.....I always played in leagues that once you won you playoff game you moved on via single elimination.......why do we play again, that sounds very strange to me....I thought it would be me and half-baked for the overall winner.....



For the playoffs i just choose the default settings as week 14-15 being playoffs weeks. I suppose if i added more teams to the playoffs it would of readjusted the schedule. As for the bowl week being 2 weeks I will not change since teams bench starters in week 17. 

As for mr Backwoods this is the default playoff schedule (its been the same schedule since it started on TB). Players can view all the rules before they join the league and if they don't like them they don't have to join. Last year we had ties, a few complained so i made the tie breaker rule. I refuse to change rules mid season cause one team complained. Sorry about your luck but better luck next year, i am through discussing the matter...


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 11, 2012)

I am not saying to change things this year. I am just wanting it to be straightened out next year. This is a screwed up way of doing it. You said this is all about trash talk, well, I have the right to talk trash then right? I knew you had to have made the tie breaker rule as no other league I can find does it this way. This reminds me of playing Monopoly with friends as kids. made up rules always seem to find their way in. Don't take it personal, I'm not meaning it that way at all. As long as you can see that I am getting screwed this year, all is good. If it were you in my spot, I think you'd get what I am saying. Tie breakers come in for the play offs, not the regular season. That rule should be changed next year. I will hold the right to talk all the trash I want to this season. I know I rightfully should be in the playoffs, therefore I will talk it up as much as I want. It's all in fun right?


----------



## one100grand (Dec 13, 2012)

I do think the tie breaking situation is a bit screwy, but that said, I do remember reading it at the onset of the season and thinking the same thing. It might also be worth considering breaking the scoring down to tenths of a point. Most of my leagues have the tenths of a point option and I don't remember any ties for the past few seasons. I know they're irregularities in general, but it's obviously created a quite the stir and measures can be taken to reduce that likelihood. I know I'm at least more than a little to blame for the league being so deep as I was the last person to actively campaign to join (and bringing Ahab along in the process), so I don't want it to come off as complaining, but I do think a 6 team playoff would have been better this year. I feel that with our league as deep as it is, it makes it a lot more difficult for someone to be active on the waiver wires and have success if their team were hit hard by injuries (or a crummy auto-draft). Overall, I enjoyed this league quite a bit, thank you very much to BassAddict for hosting it and I hope I'm able to partake again next year.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 13, 2012)

one100grand said:


> I do think the tie breaking situation is a bit screwy, but that said, I do remember reading it at the onset of the season and thinking the same thing. It might also be worth considering breaking the scoring down to tenths of a point. Most of my leagues have the tenths of a point option and I don't remember any ties for the past few seasons. I know they're irregularities in general, but it's obviously created a quite the stir and measures can be taken to reduce that likelihood. I know I'm at least more than a little to blame for the league being so deep as I was the last person to actively campaign to join (and bringing Ahab along in the process), so I don't want it to come off as complaining, but I do think a 6 team playoff would have been better this year. I feel that with our league as deep as it is, it makes it a lot more difficult for someone to be active on the waiver wires and have success if their team were hit hard by injuries (or a crummy auto-draft). Overall, I enjoyed this league quite a bit, thank you very much to BassAddict for hosting it and I hope I'm able to partake again next year.



I definitely believe in the 10th of a point scoring bit, just forgot to set it up for the league at the start and didn't want to change it after the first game. Next years roster will also be no deeper than 12, any less than that and you have teams full of all stars (1/2 of fantasy football is finding that diamond in the rough). As for drafting ill have to look at the options and see if there is a better way to do it

Edit: Also with the playoffs im not sure how many slots will be available but i do know it will be a 1 week per game elimination with a 2 week super bowl


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 13, 2012)

We use espn at work and do a live draft on espn.com - we just login from our home computers. Those that can make it can pick the best player they think is available. If they can't make it, the computer picks for them. They have the option of setting a picking order just like now. We have about 50% turnout for the draft, but everyone seems to like their teams. It works really well for us and lasts just over an hour. We give the ones that don't make it till the 3rd round to join in, after that we change them to autopick and it moves swiftly.

I want the scoring that goes to a tenth of a point for my work league too. We had a few ties that had to be decided and it seems you always make someone unhappy.


----------



## floundahman (Dec 13, 2012)

Denny, I just want to thank you for heading up this league the past couple of years. I'm not downing anyone who has a complaint, I just wanted to let you know that your efforts are appreciated. I had not played any fantasy sports prior to last year so I don't have anything to compare to. I'm back this year because it was a lot of fun. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2012)

floundahman said:


> Denny, I just want to thank you for heading up this league the past couple of years. I'm not downing anyone who has a complaint, I just wanted to let you know that your efforts are appreciated. I had not played any fantasy sports prior to last year so I don't have anything to compare to. I'm back this year because it was a lot of fun. Thanks again.



X2 

But please, give him grief anyway.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't worry about the grief part Jim, I think I have that covered! I really did enjoy the season, and I probably will play next year(if the tie thing is fixed!) if I'll be allowed back. So, thanks Denny, it was a blast for my first year in ff.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep it going Bigwave! I'd love to see another first time fantasy player win it all Still wish it were me though


----------



## floundahman (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, it looks like I'm moving on. =D>


----------



## bigwave (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm.....I had a strong weekend of points and would still fall short against half-baked.......I can only hope for some injuries to slow him down. I guess I am gonna let my team stand the way it is......and on a side note: GO TEXAN'S except for Foster for the next couple of weeks. I cant believe how well Houston is playing this year.....I pray they go all the way.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 17, 2012)

You mean go Packers!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck Bigwave! I'll be trash typing all year if it turns out I should have won the trophy. I never thought I'd see a tie count more than a win. Worse yet, I haven't heard that it will be corrected next year.


----------



## panFried (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats Big Wave!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Good job Bigwave! There should be an * on the trophy this year though! Eveybody knows I should have the trophy!


----------



## bigwave (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow :shock: I can't believe it. The fat lady has left the stage.


----------



## floundahman (Dec 31, 2012)

Big Wave, Congratulations sir. =D> Looks like I should fire my head coach, it is after all Black Monday. Maybe next year.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 1, 2013)

=D> =D> Great season all and congratulations to Team BigWave league champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bigwave PM me your address and once I get home (whenever that will be) ill get your trophy out to ya.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I want to thank Bassaddict for a fun year in FF. I know I slipped in by a rule, but overall I think we all had fun. You guys are the most polite league I have ever played in. My other league has some real bashers....but we still have fun. I look forward to next year. I really thought floundaman would have moped the floor against my team..........never give up is my motto. 



Thank you all
Kevin


----------



## one100grand (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for hosting the league BassAddict. I'm already planning on the 2013 league.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 2, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Well I want to thank Bassaddict for a fun year in FF. I know I slipped in by a rule, but overall I think we all had fun.
> 
> Thank you all
> Kevin



Congratz again Kevin, and dont worry you are the legit 2012 Fantasy Football Champ! For some people though its easier to blame others and the rules instead of looking at where they could of made better decisions to get them self another W and a secure place in the playoffs......



one100grand said:


> Thank you very much for hosting the league BassAddict. I'm already planning on the 2013 league.



No troubles, your welcome. Next season watch for the thread in early August I want enough time to agree on rules/playoff format. Im also gonna limit it to 12 teams and when its full its full.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow Dennis, I guess I was right, you really do think that a tie should beat a win. I did get more actual wins than Bigwave and still didn't make the playoffs. It was the rule that kept the team with more wins out, not the other people, just that 1 stupid rule that I think everybody but you see as messed up. Like I said in an earlier post, I would have let it all drop if I knew that rule would be fixed for next season, but I see you don't think there is a problem with it. I had a great time with it this year even though I got screwed out of the playoffs. Maybe take a poll and see how many people think a tie should beat an actual win. I really don't think you are that stupid, just that bone headed to admit the rule was a bad one.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like to hear from the other 12 people. If I'm wrong, I'll let it drop, if I'm right, change the rule next year! Some people can't seem to accept that the rule he made was a bad decision. Even my 12 year old daughter understands that a tie shouldn't be worth more than a win. Then again, I don't know Dennis, maybe he's only 10 and doesn't get it yet.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Denny for being this years commish again. [-o<


----------



## bcritch (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats "Bigwave" on this years win =D>


----------



## bigwave (Jan 23, 2013)

Denny Thanks again for setting this all up....look forward to next year........the trophy is in it's rightful place now..........I wont use as my avitar though...........sorry could not resist that jab.............I am numero uno.............. :beer:


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 23, 2013)

I am glad you won it if the rightful winner couldn't get it! I still can't believe that Denny doesn't see a problem with that rule, that is why it is my avatar! I know I'd never join a fishing contest if he ran it.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Denny Thanks again for setting this all up....look forward to next year........the trophy is in it's rightful place now..........I wont use as my avitar though...........sorry could not resist that jab.............I am numero uno.............. :beer:



Congratz Man :beer: cant wait for next season!


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 24, 2013)

one100grand said:


> Thank you very much for hosting the league BassAddict. I'm already planning on the 2013 league.


 X2 , it's a thankless job!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats bigwave, good job my friend. Id like to also thank Denny for being our Commish and baby sitter. GREAT job Denny looking forward to next season, sign me and bcritch up, 10 spots available.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, I get the jabs. Do you guys really think I am wrong? If so, just say so. I will stand my ground that the rule that was changed to pull me out of the playoffs was a bogus rule. I have never before seen where a team that is 8-5 gets placed lower than a team that went 7-5-1. I understand the tie-breaker, but we were not tied, so that should not come into play. The tie held all the way until game day, then I was yanked from the playoffs. Call me a baby if'n ya want, I can take it. I could also be a man and admit I am wrong when I am wrong. It was/is a bad rule, show me I am wrong about that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2013)

I am not sure who was right and who was wrong, but this is over as of today.  

If there is one next year on TinBoats, whoever leads it will have to lay out the rules somehow so everyone understands them and there will be no changing them (Again I am not sure if they were changed and I do not care). 

Thank you,
Jim


----------

